

The 57-cent part at the center of GM's recall crisis - r0h1n
http://money.cnn.com/2014/04/02/news/companies/gm-recall-part/index.html

======
SixSigma
Will a jury decide on a $1bn fine like they did with Toyota ?

Will a US Transport Secretary say "don't drive your GM to the dealer" and then
say after the headlines that he "misspoke"? like he did with Toyota

We wait with interest to see how the one turns out with a US manufacturer.

I am of the opinion that Toyota were unfairly treated, but if GM get the same
treatment I will adjust my position.

